# Hand Tool Video Tutorials



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey all you Hand-Toolers,

I have an interest in hand tooling and have several planes gathering dust until I can make time to restore them.

In the meantime I'm trying to learn as much as I can about these and other hand tools.

When it comes to the manual skills I learn best by first, doing... second, watching and listening to a skilled craftsman and last reading, in that order.

I'm hoping that those of you experienced in this area will post links to educational/tutorial videos on the use of hand tools as you come across them.

I'm sure many here share my interest in the subject but really don't know how and where to begin.

Those of us just starting out could also post links to any videos they come across in the course of their own research.

The subject matter will vary to include hand tool technique, restoration, selection, sharpening etc., as long as its about hand tools.

Whad'ya say?

Edit: Please title your links


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Tommy's Top Ten Tools:







Workbench:







Plane Basics:







On Wood Characteristics/ Hand Planing:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Block Plane:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hand Plane Revival:


----------



## renaissanceww (Jul 19, 2013)

All of these sites have great hand tool videos:
Logan Cabinet Shoppe
Billys Little Bench
Lie Nielsen's You Tube Channel
Ben Orford's You Tube Channel
Paul Sellers
Popular Woodworking's ShopClass OnDemand (requires a fee but you can watch vintage Woodwright Shop 
The Renaissance Woodworker (ok that's my site so I'm biased)

These are some video heavy sources off the top of my head but I'm sure I'm forgetting something. There are also a lot of sites where a healthy mixture of hand and power are in use.


----------

